# sjhp



## donho (Nov 1, 2010)

Why are many 357 magnum ammo semi jacketed hollow points instead of fully jacketed Thanks in advance Donho


----------



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

donho said:


> Why are many 357 magnum ammo semi jacketed hollow points instead of fully jacketed Thanks in advance Donho


If I remember correctly, because of the higher velocity of .357 ammo, if fully jacketed, it is considered "armor piercing ammo" which is illegal to have in your possession.


----------

